# New Forum Set Added



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

_For your convenience..._

A new forum set has been added titled: "*Casual Get-togethers & Informal Gatherings*".

Designed for those times when you would like to invite others to join your camping adventure, but don't want to go the full fledged rally route, this forum will serve as a bulletin board for posting your invites. To make searching easier, there are sub-forums for different areas in the U.S. and Canada.

These forums can be found in the _*Announcements - Updates*_ category of the _*Forums*_ index.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Great idea!!! Would you please add a "Mid-Atlantic" region, there are a lot of us this area, and it's not really southeast or northeast.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Administrator!

Now, how can I move my Yucaipa Mini Apple Picking Casual Get-Together into our local region sub forum??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thanks Mr. Administrator!
> *
> Now, how can I move my Yucaipa Mini Apple Picking Casual Get-Together into our local region sub forum?? *










It's always something with you, isn't it Dawn???









Great addition, SIR!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its that high maintanance thing


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks Mr. Administrator!
> *
> Now, how can I move my Yucaipa Mini Apple Picking Casual Get-Together into our local region sub forum?? *










It's always something with you, isn't it Dawn???









[/quote]
As a matter of fact........









BTW, Would Texas and California fall into the same Southwest region?








How about adding a left coast region


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thanks Mr. Administrator!
> *
> Now, how can I move my Yucaipa Mini Apple Picking Casual Get-Together into our local region sub forum?? *










It's always something with you, isn't it Dawn???









[/quote]
As a matter of fact........









BTW, Would Texas and California fall into the same Southwest region?








How about adding a *left coast region*








[/quote]
Great idea! They need their own....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its that high maintanance thing


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

What is mini apple picking ?

I like the new forum.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> What is mini apple picking ?
> 
> I like the new forum.


*little tiny* round red things they call "apples" in California (guess they got jealous of the *little tiny *red things we call "strawberries")


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> What is mini apple picking ?
> 
> I like the new forum.


*little tiny* round red things they call "apples" in California (guess they got jealous of the *little tiny *red things we call "strawberries")
[/quote]

So which ones are used for left coast Appletinis?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, I added Alaska, Gulf States and Mid-Atlantic regions.

Oh yeah, and the Hawaii, Fiji & Tahiti Region (You know, in case anybody is going and wants to invite me!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Geez! Tough crowd









Hey! Did you know we have strawberries here in *Orange County*?









mini apples...mini granny smiths ...


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Where does Colo. fit in???
Excellent new addition to our site, thank you.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You know there is always that spur of the moment run to the Carribean....Mon......


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great idea

Thor


----------

